

Young startup needs a feedback - ivanlorn

Hello everyone. My name is Ivan and I want to represent to you our start-up www.pibox.com. It is a cloud storage and sharing service inside social networks (currently in Facebook). We are now in open beta and really interested in your feedback. Thank you! Ivan
======
ChrisGranger
Typos:

"Simply start using Pibox Facebook App or sign in to website using your
Facebook account and never _loose_ [lose] access to your files"

"All of your Facebook friends are already Pibox users – just _drom_ [drop]
them a file like if it was a file storage inside Facebook"

------
ASquare
I'm one of those who is extremely vary of FB.

What info can/cannot FB see?

Is there anyway you can highlight the aspect of data being kept private - that
may go a long way way towards allaying (some people's fears).

